# Ghetto Colnago



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

So I won a Colnago on eBay. Spur of the moment I bid just as the auction was closing and I won. The picture showed a frame, star fork, aero bar setup with a single ring crank and a rear derailleur - 7 spd. The price $442. 

Looking at the picture the bike appeared to be a Tecnos, but I knew I was getting a 'grab bag' special. It had chromed head lugs...

Bike arrives after a week. I open it up. The star fork has been spray painted with enamel touch up paint. The front derailleur hanger has been filed off. The horizontal drop out adjuster screws are bent and cross threaded. Stem and BB are seized.

Parts: RSX rr. derailleur, single chainring crank (53 tooth), Kalloy post w/o top clamp, a decent set of aero bars and a Suntour MCX friction bar end shifter.

I am not complaining. She is almost fixed up. I just thought some of you guys would get a chuckle.

Top picture is from the auction, bottom was taken today. I am going to pick up some paint remover for the fork. Front derailleur will have to be clamp on now.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

i like it. looks like a nice ride and you did a great job.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

That is a clean looking bike. I would love to have something like that.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Meatball said:


> That is a clean looking bike. I would love to have something like that.


I removed the white paint on the fork and there are some rust spots - nothing serious though. 

I am still getting used to the Colnago geometry. It is a very nervous ride compared to my Pinarello. It handles quicker and has a lot of 'personality.' It is hard to explain, but the Pinarello is the kind of bike you forget about as you ride - it disappears. The Colnago reminds you that it is there - not in a bad way.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

How much did the entire project cost you? If I ever own a Colnago, I will be a happy man, I would also be happy with a used one.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

lewdvig said:


> I removed the white paint on the fork and there are some rust spots - nothing serious though.


The rust spots, if not big areas but rather little spots in a group, can easily be cleaned off with 0000 steel wool and then use some Simichrome on the fork. I'd also wax it afterwards to keep the rust spots in check.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Meatball said:


> How much did the entire project cost you? If I ever own a Colnago, I will be a happy man, I would also be happy with a used one.


It was under $1000 CDN including some Ultegra parts that are going on my Pinarello (which came with 105 9spd). The 105 parts are going on the Colnago.

I like buying old steel bikes - they have soul. The Pinarello was like new (3 years old) with full 105 9spd STI and only cost $375 CDN - the all time best deal ever. I hope the guy who sold it to me goes to heaven because this got me back into the sport. He bought a Trek to be like Lance and the wife said ditch the Pinarello...

My advise: Save up about $500 and see what comes your way. You'll be surprised. An older Master went for $450 recently in my town. It was 14 speed but had a nice Velocity wheelset. That would have been a great bike to start from.

Another example: I saw a nice De Rosa go for $600 USD with 9 spd Chorus recently.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

wasfast said:


> The rust spots, if not big areas but rather little spots in a group, can easily be cleaned off with 0000 steel wool and then use some Simichrome on the fork. I'd also wax it afterwards to keep the rust spots in check.


Awesome tip! Thanks!

Eventually I'll get a re-paint if I can find a local frame builder to fix the FD braze on.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I was going to sell it - but I can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

i had the same feelings for my pinarello....it would disappear under me while riding!!! i had it back in the mid 90's before i sold it and bought a colnago super off of ebay. sure wise i still had the pinarello!!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

lewdvig said:


> It is a very nervous ride compared to my Pinarello. It handles quicker and has a lot of 'personality.'


Wow, I have two current Pinarellos and Colnagos and I've found the opposite to be true. The Pinarellos are much quicker handling and respond well to even slight body english, whereas the Colnagos are relaxed handling and extremely stable. Did Pinarello and Colnago reverse their respective geometries over the years?


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Number9 said:


> Wow, I have two current Pinarellos and Colnagos and I've found the opposite to be true. The Pinarellos are much quicker handling and respond well to even slight body english, whereas the Colnagos are relaxed handling and extremely stable. Did Pinarello and Colnago reverse their respective geometries over the years?


Other observations. The Colnago is a bit lighter, I would guess a pound. It is springy compared to the Pinarello. 

I feel more upright when I ride the Colnago (same TT and the Colnago has a 1cm longer stem). I can't explain why this is as the math does not support my feeling. 

They are both quite nice. I will be adding to my stable of steel Italian bikes so I will post observations as my collection grows.

The Pinarello is now my TT bike.


----------



## superthnderbird (Oct 6, 2005)

I bid on that frame....how does it ride?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Number9 said:


> Wow, I have two current Pinarellos and Colnagos and I've found the opposite to be true. The Pinarellos are much quicker handling and respond well to even slight body english, whereas the Colnagos are relaxed handling and extremely stable. Did Pinarello and Colnago reverse their respective geometries over the years?


Same experience here. COlnagos are way more stable than Pins usually. You sure that's a stock COlnago fork? Might be the wrong rake for the bike.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ghetto Colnago-that's funny*



lewdvig said:


> I removed the white paint on the fork and there are some rust spots - nothing serious though.
> 
> I am still getting used to the Colnago geometry. It is a very nervous ride compared to my Pinarello. It handles quicker and has a lot of 'personality.' It is hard to explain, but the Pinarello is the kind of bike you forget about as you ride - it disappears. The Colnago reminds you that it is there - not in a bad way.



It looks pretty good to me. At least it doesn't have a Surly fork.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*Carburator cleaner also removes rust.*



lewdvig said:


> Awesome tip! Thanks!
> 
> Eventually I'll get a re-paint if I can find a local frame builder to fix the FD braze on.


Carburator cleaner also removes rust.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Great Post*

That was a fun read.

Let us know when you get it repainted.

Are you going to keep the paint scheme?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a great post. I enjoy the adventure of a restoration project like this. 

I've been scouring eBay for over two years looking at many of those frames.I've probobaly bid against you on occassion. 

Is that the chrome Precisa fork underneath that white paint?

If it is, there are numerous Precisa forks on eBay in good condition. Many owners opt to replace the classic steel fork with carbon fibre ones so I find the steel straight forks showing up often. It may save you the effort and you can eliminate the rust issue on one of the most critical parts of the bike. It would also restore that Classic Colnago "look"


----------

